# Mo sto studiando



## la italianilla

Buon pomeriggio a tutti!
Ho bisogno del vostro aiuto: la mia amica madrilena che studia italiano ha trovato una frase con "Mo" inteso come versione colloquiale di "ora / adesso / in questo momento."

_Mo sto studiando, però dopo vengo._

Io lo conosco, e so che sicuramente si usa a Roma, ma volevo sapere se si usa e/o risulta comprensibile anche in altre zone d'Italia, ovviamente ricordando che l'uso, almeno per come lo intendo io, è da ricondursi a contesti informali e/o discorsi diretti.
Grazie in anticipo per le vostre risposte.


----------



## tie-break

Dalle mie parti è comprensibile ma non si usa.
Per una frase del genere usiamo _"adé" : "adé c'ho da studià..." _


----------



## bubu7

Il termine è, al giorno d'oggi, un regionalismo di area centromeridionale.
Anticamente era più diffuso e usato anche in letteratura: lo usa spesso Dante, ad esempio, nella _Divina Commedia_.


----------



## la italianilla

Grazie tie-break per la risposta!



bubu7 said:


> Il termine è, al giorno d'oggi, un regionalismo di area centromeridionale.
> Anticamente era più diffuso e usato anche in letteratura: lo usa spesso Dante, ad esempio, nella _Divina Commedia_.



Esatto, difatti credo che dalle mie parti abbia a che fare proprio con queste origini. Quindi al nord dovrebbe esser meno usato però viene capito...aspetto qualche altro parere, perché se non è usato ovunque devo farglielo presente, per correttezza. Non vorrei che un giorno mi venisse a dire:"Ho utilizzato _mo_ e mi hanno detto che non si usa!"  
Grazie


----------



## bubu7

In genere, quando sono così categorico non sto riportando un semplice parere personale.

Ecco, comunque, il _parere_ del Treccani (quello del GRADIT è simile).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bubu7 said:


> Il termine è, al giorno d'oggi, un regionalismo di area centromeridionale.
> Anticamente era più diffuso e usato anche in letteratura: lo usa spesso Dante, ad esempio, nella _Divina Commedia_.



Concordo: qui si sente dire, ma non dai lombardi.


----------



## Montesacro

Un'osservazione: l'avverbio temporale _mo_ a Roma si pronuncia mó (con la o chiusa) nonostante la sua etimologia indichi il contrario (da _mòdo_)


----------



## la italianilla

bubu7 said:


> In genere, quando sono così categorico non sto riportando un semplice parere personale.
> 
> Ecco, comunque, il _parere_ del Treccani (quello del GRADIT è simile).



Grazie bubu, sinceramente ho dato uno sguardo solo al De Mauro, non avendolo trovato mi son scordata di cercarlo anche su altri dizionari. Mea culpa. 
Mi sembra comunque che la spiegazione sia ben dettagliata. Grazie per la segnalazione 



Paulfromitaly said:


> Concordo: qui si sente dire, ma non dai lombardi.



Questo intervento è molto interessante perché comunque anche se non si usa sembra essere capito anche al nord. E mi serviva conferma.



Montesacro said:


> Un'osservazione: l'avverbio temporale _mo_ a Roma si pronuncia mó (con la o chiusa) nonostante la sua etimologia indichi il contrario (da _mòdo_)



Beh sì, ma io pensavo che si leggesse con la o chiusa ovunque...o no? Cioè sinceramente lo davo per scontato (forse sbagliandomi )...
Grazie anche a te per la precisazione


----------



## sam1978

Per quanto riguarda la Liguria ti posso dire che ogni tanto lo si sente dire, ma solo in maniera scherzosa quando si vuole imitare il suono romanesco (?) 
Ufficialmente non appartiene al dialetto genovese, dove "Ora" si dice "Oua".


----------



## Mariano50

In Sardegna viene usato tantissimo, forse anche per il fatto che nel sardo gli avverbi ora, adesso etc. si possono esprimere esclusivamente con il termine "immoi", spesso anche "moi"!


----------



## irene.acler

sam1978 said:


> Per quanto riguarda la Liguria ti posso dire che ogni tanto lo si sente dire, ma solo in maniera scherzosa quando si vuole imitare il suono romanesco (?)


 
Pure in Trentino a volte si sente usare in maniera scherzosa 
Si capisce, ma non fa parte della nostra parlata.


----------



## Montesacro

la italianilla said:


> Beh sì, ma io pensavo che si leggesse con la o chiusa ovunque...o no? Cioè sinceramente lo davo per scontato (forse sbagliandomi )...


 
Pare che non sia così: leggi che dice il De Mauro. 
La versione "romana" (con la o chiusa) la dà come variante.


----------



## tie-break

Con la "o" chiusa esiste anche il "mo" emiliano, ma il significato è differente : _mo dai, mo sì, mo vorrei anche vedere  _


----------



## Salegrosso

In Veneto e' come nelle altre regioni del Nord riportate dagli altri: nessun veneto lo dice se non per imitare la parlata di altre regioni, ma tutti lo capiscono.

In Campania la _o _di_ mo' _e' aperta, e lo usano tutti moltissimo.


----------



## Cnaeius

Montesacro said:


> Un'osservazione: l'avverbio temporale _mo_ a Roma si pronuncia mó (con la o chiusa) nonostante la sua etimologia indichi il contrario (da _mòdo_)



O da _mox _(ora), secondo altri
Ciao


----------



## Salegrosso

A me pare piu' sensata l'origine da _mox,_ che significa proprio _ora_. Perche' dovrebbe venire da _modo_?

Ah, invece riguardo a _mo' _come abbreviazione di _modo_ nell'espressione _a mo' di xxx_, mi pare sia usato in modo diffuso in tutt'Italia.


----------



## la italianilla

Ciao a tutti!
Per quanto riguarda _mò_ sinceramente non ho pensato alla variante con l'accento. A sto punto è interessante notare questo _mò_ come variante di _mo_ (oltre al citato _mo'_) ed è bella questa cosa, più che altro se la si mette in relazione con il fatto che alcuni leggono la o aperta ed altri chiusa. Ho fatto una ricerca sui vostri suggerimenti e ho trovato questo, tratto da una parte d'analisi di termini dedicata alle etimologie napoletane del sito di Andria Roberto:



> mo avv. di tempo =ora, adesso, in questo momento ed anche talora, come nel caso in esame, nel significato estensivo di anche, in aggiunta; la maggior parte degli addetti ai lavori fa derivare l’avverbio da quello latino modo= ora, adesso e qualche vocabolarista della lingua italiana dove il napoletano mo vi è pervenuto negli identici significati di ora, adesso, in questo momento , è costretto a scriverlo mo’ con il segno dell’apocope indicante la caduta della sillaba do, incorrendo però fatalmente nella confusione tra il mo’ avverbio di tempo ed il mo’ s. m. troncamento del sostantivo modo, usato solo nella loc. a mo' di, a guisa di, in funzione di: a mo' d'esempio; per non incorrere in simili confusioni preferisco ritenere il mo avv. nap. a margine, derivato dall’avv. latino mox con caduta della sola consonante x , caduta che non necessita di alcun segno diacritico come avviene anche per co/cu(con) derivato di cum o pe (per) e ciò a malgrado che si ritenga che, secondo le regole della glottologia, la caduta di una consonante doppia x=cs dovrebbe pur lasciare un residuo, fosse anche un segno diacritico, ma le eccezioni esistono proprio perché vi son le regole!;


----------



## Dr. X

tie-break said:


> Dalle mie parti è comprensibile ma non si usa.
> Per una frase del genere usiamo _"adé" : "adé c'ho da studià..." _


Non ci posso credereee... un paesano! 
Ovviamente quoto in pieno.


----------



## dalila

tie-break said:


> Dalle mie parti è comprensibile ma non si usa.
> Per una frase del genere usiamo _"adé" : "adé c'ho da studià..." _


Che strano... siamo della stessa regione ma parliamo due lingue diverse? 
Scherzi a parte, nella provincia di Acoli si usa sempre. E' solo un'espressione del parlato, ovvio, e si pronuncia con la "o" chiusa.


----------



## bubu7

la italianilla said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> Per quanto riguarda _mò_ sinceramente non ho pensato alla variante con l'accento. A *que*sto punto è interessante notare questo _mò_ come variante di _mo_ (oltre al citato _mo'_) ed è bella questa cosa, più che altro se la si mette in relazione con il fatto che alcuni leggono la o aperta ed altri chiusa. Ho fatto una ricerca sui vostri suggerimenti e ho trovato questo, tratto da una parte d'analisi di termini dedicata alle etimologie napoletane del sito di Andria Roberto:


Non esiste una variante di _mo _(_mo'_), nel significato di 'ora, adesso', con l'accento grafico. In alcuni degl'interventi precedenti l'accento è stato indicato solo per segnalare la pronuncia, questa sì con due varianti (aperta o chiusa).
Diverso il caso di _mo'_ (_mò_) col significato di 'modo'.


----------



## la italianilla

bubu7 said:


> Non esiste una variante di _mo _(_mo'_), nel significato di 'ora, adesso', con l'accento grafico. In alcuni degl'interventi precedenti l'accento è stato indicato solo per segnalare la pronuncia, questa sì con due varianti (aperta o chiusa).
> Diverso il caso di _mo'_ (_mò_) col significato di 'modo'.



Grazie per la correzione, ma si capiva dai 
Per quanto riguarda _mo'_ mi riferivo alla variazione che riporta il De Mauro (di cui aveva postato il link Montesacro):



> mò
> avv.
> RE centromerid., adesso, ora: mo vengo, mo basta; da mo, da un bel pezzo: è da mo che lo sappiamo | con valore enfatico, un po’: guarda mo che pretese!
> Varianti: mo’



Dici che non è corretto considerare _mo'_ come variante di _mo_ inteso come "ora, adesso" o va solo riferito alla pronuncia?


----------



## bubu7

la italianilla said:


> Grazie per la correzione, ma si capiva dai


Certo che si capiva e so bene che tu sai qual è la forma in italiano standard. Ma chi ci legge non sempre ha conoscenze profonde della nostra lingua...



la italianilla said:


> Dici che non è corretto considerare _mo'_ come variante di _mo_ inteso come "ora, adesso" o va solo riferito alla pronuncia?


Sì, è corretto, ma qui è scritto con l'apostrofo e non con l'accento...


----------



## la italianilla

bubu7 said:


> ...(CUT)...
> 
> Sì, è corretto, ma qui è scritto con l'apostrofo e non con l'accento...



Ok ci sono, ho capito dov'è l'incomprensione! No no, ho capito bene, è che mi riferivo ad altro. Mi spiego meglio.
Quando ho scritto il messaggio sopra intendevo dire questo:



			
				la italianilla said:
			
		

> Per quanto riguarda mò **1* sinceramente non ho pensato alla variante con l'accento **2*. A questo punto è interessante notare questo mò come variante di mo (oltre al citato mo') ed è bella questa cosa **2*, più che altro se la si mette in relazione con il fatto che alcuni leggono la o aperta ed altri chiusa.



Mi riferivo, rispettamente alle seguenti definizioni (che gli altri avevano gentilmente riportato con dei link, quindi non pensavo fosse necessario riportarle, ma ora le scrivo per spiegarmi bene):
Del De Mauro **1*:



> *mò*
> avv.
> RE centromerid., adesso, ora: mo vengo, mo basta; da mo, da un bel pezzo: è da mo che lo sappiamo | con valore enfatico, un po’: guarda mo che pretese!
> Varianti: *mo’*



Del Treccani **2*:



> *mo* 〈*mò*〉 (o *mo'*) avv. [lat. mŏdo, con gli stessi sign.] (radd. sint.), ant. o region. – Ora, adesso, o dianzi, poco fa... questi spirti che mo t'appariro (Dante). Anche preceduto da pure (pur mo, or ora, allora allora), o dalla prep. da (da mo innanzi): Verdi come fogliette pur mo nate Erano in veste (Dante). Oggi la parola (con pronuncia chiusa) è viva nelle regioni centro-merid., sempre, anteposta: mo tu esageri; mo che facciamo?; mo l'ho visto; mo vengo; ripetuto: mo mo, ora ora, subito, immediatamente; fam.: è da mo che glielo dico, da ora, ma per significare “da un bel pezzo”. Unito a un imperativo, e per lo più posposto, acquista valore interiettivo (simile a quello dell'espressione un po'), in frasi come: senti mo che pretese; guardate mo quel che mi succede!, e simili.



Cioè sul Treccani "mo" viene visto anche come mo' con apostrofo e mò scritto con accento aperto. Poi siccome io pensavo si dicesse dappertutto con accento chiuso, sono venute fuori le questioni di dizione!

Dal De Mauro, la variante con la o chiusa (parlo di dizione ovviamente):



> 2mó’
> avv., var.
> ⇒mo.



Ovviamente hai ragione tu, se mi riferivo alla pronuncia l'apostrofo non c'entrava nulla, ma il mio ragionamento era su questa mia frase che avevo citato prima. Io pensavo che tu non accettassi _mo'_ con l'apostrofo come variante di mo perché la consideravi solo come possibile abbreviazione di "modo" (tipo nella frasi a mo' di ecc") invece io nel mio quote che ho spiegato qui con i numerini mi riferivo a queste citazioni dei dizionari riportate con dei link sopra, senza pensare che sarebbe stato più corretto ripetere bene tutto il ragionamento.
Credo di aver capito cosa mi stavi facendo notare!


----------



## bubu7

la italianilla said:


> Cioè sul Treccani "mo" viene visto anche come mo' con apostrofo e mò scritto con accento aperto. Poi siccome io pensavo si dicesse dappertutto con accento chiuso, sono venute fuori le questioni di dizione!


No, cara *italianilla*. 

Quella indicata dal Treccani coll'accento è solo la pronuncia (aperta) e non la forma grafica. In questo modo il Treccani sta indicando che, nello scritto, le sole forme ammissibili sono _mo_ e _mo' _(dello stesso avviso sono il DISC 2002 e il Devoto-Oli 2007).
Invece le indicazioni del De Mauro in linea sono errate.


----------



## la italianilla

bubu7 said:


> No, cara *italianilla*.
> 
> Quella indicata dal Treccani coll'accento è solo la pronuncia (aperta) e non la forma grafica. In questo modo il Treccani sta indicando che, nello scritto, le sole forme ammissibili sono _mo_ e _mo' _(dello stesso avviso sono il DISC 2002 e il Devoto-Oli 2007).
> Invece le indicazioni del De Mauro in linea sono errate.



Ah...beh allora se sono sbagliate! Fammi capire...delle _due definizioni del De Mauro riportate nel mio precedente post_...è sbagliata la prima definizione o la seconda o entrambe? Io ho capito, secondo il tuo ragionamento, che solo la prima del De Mauro è errata, essendo la seconda una spiegazione di variante per la o chiusa, che però vede protagoniste solo mo e mo'.
Io ho capito così: che tu ritieni errato considare _mò_ come forma grafica alternativa di _mo_. In sostanza, tu vedi come uniche varianti grafiche _mo_ e _mo'_. Ho capito bene?
Correggimi se sbaglio!


----------



## bubu7

Hai capito benissimo. 

Questa è la posizione del Gradit, del Treccani, del DISC 2002 e del Devoto-Oli 2007.
Ho appena inviato una segnalazione d'errore alla redazione del De Mauro: ti farò sapere.


----------



## la italianilla

bubu7 said:


> Hai capito benissimo.
> 
> Questa è la posizione del Gradit, del Treccani, del DISC 2002 e del Devoto-Oli 2007.
> Ho appena inviato una segnalazione d'errore alla redazione del De Mauro: ti farò sapere.



Grazie, i tuoi interventi sono stati utilissimi. Magari puoi farci sapere anche qui (così leggono tutti e possiamo discuterne tutti insieme) se quelli del De Mauro ti rispondono...personalmente sono curiosissima di sapere che dicono


----------



## bubu7

la italianilla said:


> Grazie, i tuoi interventi sono stati utilissimi.


Prego, cara *italianilla*.
Naturalmente vi terrò al corrente.


----------



## bubu7

bubu7 said:


> Questa è la posizione del Gradit, del Treccani, del DISC 2002 e del Devoto-Oli 2007.


Aggiungo alla lista il Gabrielli (_editio maior_), il Garzanti 2007, il DOP (Dizionario di ortografia e pronunzia) e il DiPI (Dizionario di pronuncia italiana). Solo quest'ultimo riporta anche la grafia accentata definendola _trascurata_, _da evitare_.


----------



## WKLIZE

Sono di roma ,e personalmente la uso frequentemente,e la sento quasi ogni giorno


----------



## AnnieHall

Abito in Liguria e non ho mai sentito usare 'mo' fino alle medie, quando arrivò una ragazza che si era trasferita dall Lazio. Mi ricordo di aver chiesto a mia madre cosa significasse 'mo'. Lei, comunque, lo sapeva, quindi, in generale, penso si capisca!


----------



## saltapicchio

In friulano (che è una lingua di ceppo ladino) si usa la parola "cumò" per dire "adesso".


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti,

Ho guardato nei dizionari bilingui, nonostante non mi è del tutto chiaro il significato preciso, o con altre parole, quando si usa la parola "mò"? Potreste darmi qualche esempio tipico con un po' di spiegazione?

Un esempio napoletano:
_*Mo *tengo quacche dollaro, e mme pare
ca nun só' stato maje tanto pezzente!_

Penso che si tratti d'una parola del linguaggio colloquiale, personalmente l'ho sentita dire in Italia settentrionale e anche nelle canzoni napolitane. Quale poù essere la sua origine?

Grazie.


----------



## infinite sadness

francisgranada said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Ho guardato nei dizionari bilingui, nonostante non mi è del tutto chiaro il significato preciso, o con altre parole, quando si usa la parola "mò"? Potreste darmi qualche esempio tipico con un po' di spiegazione?
> 
> Un esempio napoletano:
> _*Mo *tengo quacche dollaro, e mme pare
> ca nun só' stato maje tanto pezzente!_
> 
> Penso che si tratti d'una parola del linguaggio colloquiale, personalmente l'ho sentita dire in Italia settentrionale e anche nelle canzoni napolitane. Quale poù essere la sua origine?
> 
> Grazie.


Nel tuo esempio significa *"ora"*, *"adesso"*.
Io l'ho sentito solo a Napoli e Bari, quindi Italia meridionale.


----------



## francisgranada

infinite sadness said:


> Nel tuo esempio significa *"ora"*, *"adesso"*.
> Io l'ho sentito solo a Napoli e Bari, quindi Italia meridionale.



Io l'ho sentito usare anche da una ragazza ferrarese d'origine (nell'italiano, non in dialetto ferrarese, ovviamente). Allora avevo l'impressione come se _*mo *_si usasse anche nel senso di "ma", "anzi"  ...  (più o meno). Qualcosa come "Mo!" o "Mo, che bello!" (ormai non mi ricordo bene il contesto, è tranquillamente possibile che mi sbaglio ...)


----------



## infinite sadness

Ah, ho capito. Nel caso dell'Emilia si tratta di un altro _*mo*_.
Ogni Regione ha il suo *"mo"*.
Ad esempio, dalle mie parti quando diciamo "mo" significa "dammi".


----------



## francisgranada

infinite sadness said:


> Ah, ho capito. Nel caso dell'Emilia si tratta di un altro _*mo*_.
> Ogni Regione ha il suo *"mo"*.
> Ad esempio, dalle mie parti quando diciamo "mo" significa "dammi".



La mia domanda è stata aggiunta (giustamente) ad un thread gia esistente. Avendolo letto tutto, mi pare che ormai capisco. Cioè, quell'esempio dell'Emilia che dicevo prima, poteva suonare anche così: " Garda mo, che bello!" 

Cioè quasi fosse "Ora guarda...", "Ma guarda...", "Guarda però ...". 

Quindi sempre _ora_, _addesso_, ma con un'enfasi, oppure con una sfumatura che esprime la sorpresa, l'ammirazione o qualcosa del genere.


----------



## ursu-lab

In Emilia il "mo" significa "ma" nelle frasi esclamative/interrogative e non c'entra niente con il "mo" di "ora, adesso" dell'Italia centro-meridionale.
mo no!  -> ma no!
mo dai! -> ma dai!
guarda mo che bél.. -> ma guarda che bello (in questo caso c'è un inversione: credo sia più modenese-bolognese)


----------



## francisgranada

ursu-lab said:


> In Emilia il "mo" significa "ma" nelle frasi esclamative/interrogative e non c'entra niente con il "mo" di "ora, adesso" dell'Italia centro-meridionale.
> mo no!  -> ma no!
> mo dai! -> ma dai!
> guarda mo che bél.. -> ma guarda che bello (in questo caso c'è un inversione: credo sia più modenese-bolognese)



Sarà proprio per questo che avevo sempre l'intuizione che questo "mo" potesse singificare "ma, però, anzi..." o qualcosa del genere. Hai ragione, personalmente l'ho sentito solo nelle frasi esclamative/interrogative (in Emilia).

Non sarà però un semplice "ma", perché - intuitivamente - non mi pare generalmente intercambiabile con "ma". Per cui ipoteticamente non escluderei l'origine comune con il "mo" centro-meridionale (con il significato di _addesso_)_. *Mo *_questo lo prendete solo come una mia deduzione "logica"  ...


----------



## ursu-lab

francisgranada said:


> Sarà proprio per questo che avevo sempre l'intuizione che questo "mo" potesse singificare "ma , però , anzi. .." o qualcosa del genere. Hai ragione, personalmente l'ho sentito solo nelle frasi esclamative/interrogative (in Emilia).
> 
> Non sarà però un semplice "ma", perché - intuitivamente - non mi pare generalmente intercambiabile con "ma".  Per cui ipoteticamente non escluderei l'origine comune con il "mo" centro-meridionale (con il significato di _adesso_)_. _.



Quel "mo" emiliano non è italiano, è dialetto (che spesso si mescola con l'italiano quando si parla) e significa "ma"  (non "anzi", e nemmeno "però") all'inizio di frase esclamative o interrogative:

mo co' fa'l! -> ma cosa fa!

Non c'è nessuna origine comune con quell'altro "mo" centro-meridionale che vuole dire "adesso" e che in Emilia non si usa nemmeno (anche se si capisce perfettamente quando pronunciato da italiani di altre zone).


----------



## gyuseppe

la italianilla said:


> Buon pomeriggio a tutti!
> Ho bisogno del vostro aiuto: la mia amica madrilena che studia italiano ha trovato una frase con "Mo" inteso come versione colloquiale di "ora / adesso / in questo momento."
> 
> _Mo sto studiando, però dopo vengo._
> 
> Io lo conosco, e so che sicuramente si usa a Roma, ma volevo sapere se si usa e/o risulta comprensibile anche in altre zone d'Italia, ovviamente ricordando che l'uso, almeno per come lo intendo io, è da ricondursi a contesti informali e/o discorsi diretti.
> Grazie in anticipo per le vostre risposte.



In Puglia si usa molto. Ha anche molteplici significati:

1. Mò sto studiando, però dopo vengo. (mò = adesso)
2. Quando sei arrivato? Mò mò. (mò mò = proprio ora)
3. Mò devi venire! (mò = subito, urgentemente)
4. Quando sei arrivato? Da mò. ( da mò = da parecchio tempo)
5. Come è stata la festa? Mooooo una noia! ( mooo = da più peso alle parole che seguono)

Comunque io l'ho sempre associato al dialetto. Se dovessi parlare con un lombardo o un trentino sicuramente userei "Adesso"


----------

